# Ñ consigo instalar ferramentas emGentoo instalado[RESOLVIDO]

## novatterra

alguem me ajude, por favor, nao to conseguindo instalar o sudo, mlocate, grub 2 acabei de compilar meu kernel com o genkernel, fiz um teste de boot usando o grub de uma distro temporaria q tenho aqui e a maquina bootou direitinho, so q qdo volto pro chroot, e tento instalar alguma coisa nao consigo, uns pacotes instalam e outro não, é a quarta vez q tento instalar, não quero ter de partir pra uma quinta, quase todos termina, com um tal de ECONF FAILED no erro, e eu percebi que a saida do terminal é muito parecida pra quase todos os pacotes q tento instalar e dão erro, se alguem puder me dar uma força, agradeço desde já, agradeço.

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge sudo
> 
> checking the archiver (ar) interface... ar
> 
> checking for x86_32-pc-linux-gnu-ar... ar
> ...

 Last edited by novatterra on Sun Sep 25, 2016 6:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## novatterra

Não precisa mais pessoal, 

consegui resolver,

era meu make.conf que tava configurado errado

----------

